# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Aziteva (Azithromycin TEVA) - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Aziteva (Azithromycin TEVA)
czy lek ten może wywołać jakieś powikłania ??

----------

